# 2012 Ford F150 Eco Boost



## gotfish81

The new Ford has taken a little getting used to, but the responsiveness and torque with this new motor is impressive. I have spoken with two other gentlemen who are towing travel trailers ~8k lbs. Just wondering if anyone has any experience towing loads and high temperatures with this new motor. The intercooler in its location is bound to take a beating as the miles pile up....I hope! :walkingsm


----------



## water by design

What has been hard to get used to? What did you drive before?


----------



## Nitroexpress

I bought one Last December, so no experience towing a load in high temps (I think that is what you are asking, not if the motor experiences overheating during towing??). I have been towing both my boats with it and think it does really great. The fuel mileage both towing and unloaded have not been as great as I hoped, but I have added different tires, level kit and front bumper replacement.


----------



## Jeff SATX

Nitroexpress said:


> I bought one Last December, so no experience towing a load in high temps (I think that is what you are asking, not if the motor experiences overheating during towing??). I have been towing both my boats with it and think it does really great. The fuel mileage both towing and unloaded have not been as great as I hoped, but I have added different tires, level kit and front bumper replacement.


me too, I'm getting 15.3 unloaded and sometimes as bad as 13... although from austin to san antonio going 65 the whole way it was 20.0 which isn't too bad!

as far as pulling large travel trailers, i'm not sure about it over heating either, but for the cost of a new truck if you're gonna be towing a large travel trailer a lot, should've just got a diesel in a 3/4 ton frame.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I love my diesel but have been looking at getting the ecoboost. The torture testing videos are awesome to say the least.

Ecoboost motor 




Torture1 




Torture2 




Torture3 




Torture4 




Torture5 




Torture6


----------



## Mystic34

Jeff SATX said:


> me too, I'm getting 15.3 unloaded and sometimes as bad as 13... although from austin to san antonio going 65 the whole way it was 20.0 which isn't too bad!


Wow I got one two weeks ago and I'm averaging around 17.8 - 18.3, but when my wife drives it goes down to 16. that's with different type of driving I to baby it on take off. haven't towed with it yet, but will be this weekend to and from LA.


----------



## Mystic34

Has anyone used a programmer like Bullydog on their EcoBoost?
Or received the Firmware upgrade for the Ford Touch?


----------



## Jeff SATX

like nitro, i have replaced my bumper with a full replacement but it only weights something like 170lbs so i doubt that did much for it, the tires though, i went up one size to a 285/65/18 bfg all terrain and i think that's where my mileage is suffering. 

heartthrob makes an ecoboost exhaust that i'd like to get. it's supposed to open things up and give it even better performance. and it doesn't sounds like that cheap v6 exhaust from what youtube shows.


----------



## mario8402

Too many people worry about the intercooler IMO. There are tons of cars with wider intercoolers lower to the ground and you dont hear them talk about it nearly as much ie Mitsubishi I bought mine in late october. I towed the 18ft cc the other day 30 miles from pearland to liverpool and avg 15. I drove to BR a week ago and got 24.2 from Pearland parkway and bwy 8 to the tx state line (2hrs) it dropped after that bc I sat in traffic for 2 hrs trying to cross the lake Charles bridge >:/


----------



## El Carnicero

Be careful watching all those sales pitches. My Pops bought right into all that propaganda 7 months later he went and traded his ecoturd in on a real truck. I have a few posts here about his experience. To everyone that has one I hope it is the best truck you have ever owned.



ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I love my diesel but have been looking at getting the ecoboost. The torture testing videos are awesome to say the least.
> 
> Ecoboost motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture6


----------



## rossn2

I have a 2011 F150 Supercrew 4x4 with Ecoboost and love it. This past Labor Day weekend towed 18ft carhauler trailer with 3 full dressed Harley's and a Chopper, with 4 guys and all gear, including coolers full of food to TN/NC line..Averaged 11.8 to 13 mpg at 65-70 mph through torential rain fall, the Smokey Mountains, etc. No issues whatsoever...


----------



## offshorefanatic

You can't replace diesel power with a 6 banger,no matter how many turbos you put on it. For everyday driving and light towing I'm sure its ok. But everyone wanting to pull their houses with it is going to be disappointed.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter

That's the problem. Everyone seems to think it will pull like a 3/4 ton. It's still a 1/2 ton truck. It will pull 1/2 ton loads better, ESP those at the top range. 

If your on the cusp of needing a 3/4 ton this will probably do ya. If you need a 3/4 ton this ain't going to do it, and shouldn't be expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork

offshorefanatic said:


> You can't replace diesel power with a 6 banger,no matter how many turbos you put on it. For everyday driving and light towing I'm sure its ok. But everyone wanting to pull their houses with it is going to be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Folks, they aren't trying to replace a diesel.

Ford has bridged the gap of having lower RPM diesel grunt for towing and economy of a V-6 gas. Keeping that in mind I think they have done an outstanding job... Look at the specs, the power curves and ratings you can see they really have sort of achieved the best of both worlds.


----------



## Gfish

Jeff SATX said:


> like nitro, i have replaced my bumper with a full replacement but it only weights something like 170lbs so i doubt that did much for it, the tires though, i went up one size to a 285/65/18 bfg all terrain and i think that's where my mileage is suffering.
> 
> heartthrob makes an ecoboost exhaust that i'd like to get. it's supposed to open things up and give it even better performance. and it doesn't sounds like that cheap v6 exhaust from what youtube shows.


I have a f-150 v6 and I did the duel exhaust with flowmasters. I gotta tell you I have seen better milage and more power also that nice rumble sounds great going down the road.


----------



## offshorefanatic

ReelWork said:


> Folks, they aren't trying to replace a diesel.
> 
> Ford has bridged the gap of having lower RPM diesel grunt for towing and economy of a V-6 gas. Keeping that in mind I think they have done an outstanding job... Look at the specs, the power curves and ratings you can see they really have sort of achieved the best of both worlds.


Im not saying Ford is trying to replace the diesel with the Eco Boost. But from what has been posted here and previously, a lot of guys are thinking they are going to get rid of their diesels and tow the same with the 6cyl gas. All the torture tests and sales pitches are just that, a sales pitch. Its like ford putting my F-350 up against a peterbuilt, and telling me I can haul the same loads. Not gonna happen. From what I am seeing and hearing (with a few of my buds buying into the ecoboost) its all hype. Everyone I know who bought one is satisfied with everyday driving, but when the heavy loads are hooked up are ticked off with the performance. 
The ecoboost has its place, but again if your coming out of a diesel into the ecoboost you are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

offshorefanatic said:


> .
> The ecoboost has its place, but again if your coming out of a diesel into the ecoboost you are in for a rude awakening.


That what I think. My question is if your in a 150 now with a 5.4 are you going to be impressed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic

Flat's Hunter said:


> That what I think. My question is if your in a 150 now with a 5.4 are you going to be impressed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think it has more to give than the 5.4. But the 5.4 has been around for a while and has proven itself. The only thing that would have me concerned again is the towing. They put the 5.4 and the new 6.2 in the f-250 as well as the f-150, but not the eco-boost. Has me wondering if its such a great powerplant, why cant you get the eco-boost in the f-250? Nothing against it, as for everyday driving and the occasional towing I think it would be great.


----------



## rossn2

I had an F150 with the 5.4 before the Ecoboost truck. Ecoboost has more power and better fuel mileage and better towing capability. With that said, if you're pulling a heavy trailer almost every day, then you'll never beat a diesel. But for me, the occasional towing person, the excessive costs of the diesel engine, plus additional costs of the fuel were too high..


----------



## Closer_2001

*Good Friend in CO runs an ECO all day long in the mountains...*

Here is a good friend of mines ECO.

Runs it all year 'round in the mountains, says it keeps up with the Diesels no problem.

Him, wife, kid, gear, ATV on bed and trailer.


----------



## louie870

If I was in the market for a half ton truck I would def give the ecoboost a hard look , along with the Tundra. Lets face it, most guys with diesels don't need them, they just want them. Most half tons will pull your 22-24 bayboat with no problems. Nothing is going to get great fuel economy pulling those loads but it sure would be nice to get 18-20mpg in a truck when not pulling. I have a 05 Tundra (14-15mpg solo) and have pulled a 23ft bayboat with no problems. And yes I could feel it back there and can also feel it back there on my friend's 3/4 ton dodge diesel.


----------



## FishAfrica

Went through truck shopping last fall, went to buy an Ecoboost after watching all the youtube torture test marketing videos. Wife and I test drove the Ecoboost then the Tundra on the same day. Bought a Tundra and never looked back. Couldn't get the Ecoboost's (FX4-3.55gear) mileage to go over 14mpg in mixed driving (we drove over 70+ miles), other than the Turbo whistle I wasn't impressed. Now that F250 diesel is a machine, just couldn't get over the price!


----------



## Mystic34

FishAfrica said:


> Went through truck shopping last fall, went to buy an Ecoboost after watching all the youtube torture test marketing videos. Wife and I test drove the Ecoboost then the Tundra on the same day. Bought a Tundra and never looked back. Couldn't get the Ecoboost's (FX4-3.55gear) mileage to go over 14mpg in mixed driving (we drove over 70+ miles), other than the Turbo whistle I wasn't impressed. Now that F250 diesel is a machine, just couldn't get over the price!


If you were getting 14 MPG in a eco boost then what are you getting around 9 - 11 MPG in a tundra. That's some hard driving even my wife was getting 16.8 and thought she had a lead foot. I average 18 MPG and 16 when towing.


----------



## FishAfrica

Mystic34 said:


> If you were getting 14 MPG in a eco boost then what are you getting around 9 - 11 MPG in a tundra. That's some hard driving even my wife was getting 16.8 and thought she had a lead foot. I average 18 MPG and 16 when towing.


I don't have a lead foot at all, if you are getting what you're getting that's awesome- happy for ya! Like I said I went to buy an Ecoboost, had it picked out and everything-just couldn't get the mileage above 14mpg, unless I was going down hill with the foot off the gas. Maybe something was wrong with it, don't know and don't care. Just posting my experiences in hour long test drive. Would have driven the 5.o V8 to compare, but they did'nt have a 4x4 at the time.


----------



## FishAfrica

Oh, as far as the Tundra goes, I'm getting 18mpg Highway (72mph), 13.7mpg in town- with 285 tires and 4.30gears in rear end. The cab is a little roomier than the Ford, but I did like the Ford sync system.


----------



## El Carnicero

rossn2 said:


> I have a 2011 F150 Supercrew 4x4 with Ecoboost and love it. This past Labor Day weekend towed 18ft carhauler trailer with 3 full dressed Harley's and a Chopper, with 4 guys and all gear, including coolers full of food to TN/NC line..Averaged 11.8 to 13 mpg at 65-70 mph through torential rain fall, the Smokey Mountains, etc. No issues whatsoever...


By the looks of those pics that truck looks real comfortable with that load. Good luck Making that same trip multiple times.


----------



## SSST

Closer_2001 said:


> Here is a good friend of mines ECO.
> 
> Runs it all year 'round in the mountains, says it keeps up with the Diesels no problem.
> 
> Him, wife, kid, gear, ATV on bed and trailer.


I'm sure your friend likes his Ecoboost and all, but to come on here and say it can keep up with Diesels in the mountains is stretching the truth alot, maybe and old 6.5 GM turbodiesel but not the bad boys they make today. I'm glad it's him towing all that up and down the mountains.


----------



## spankbomb

From some of the numbers thrown around in the first page of the thread, I don't feel too bad about selecting the 5.0 and 3.73 gears. After putting almost 49K on the truck since February last year, over 25K towing, I've seen an average of about 18-19 mph hwy and usually around 12-13 towing.

The truck is a 2011 4x4, auto, 6.5 bed crewcab. Only issues thus far were a stock Goodyear giving it up on some Mississippi state highway and the slip yoke on the rear driveshaft needing some warranty attention. Other than that, the truck has been flawless.

The Ecoboosts were just arriving at the dealership when I purchased this one, and I couldn't justify the $4K difference the dealer was trying to get for the new powertrain. Plus, with all that additional power, I was worried about drivetrain issues longterm.

Anyhow, if you currently own a 5.4, I think you would be more than pleased with the current 5.0.


----------



## Fishng

*New Ford Ecoboost Owner*

After reading a lot of these posts, I went back to my notes and put together a chart of my interval MPG and my cumulative MPG.
I own a 2012 F-150 with the Ecoboost and Offroad package, so I have the 3.73 rear end ratio. It is the KR crew cab with short bed. I installed a toneau cover on it at 1200 miles. I have towed my boat with it, but only for 150 miles, so towing should not bring down the overall MPG much.
About two thirds of this driving is city driving in Houston and the other third Houston to Austin trips. Not aggressive driving. 74 MPH average highway speed.
This is my fifth new Ford truck in the last 15 years. Both 250 and 150's. My last was an Expedition with the 5.4L engine. All gas engines.
My observations on this truck and engine combination, which may not match yours.
This engine has the most off the line power of any of the others I ran. Subjective on my part, I never timed them.
This engine axle ratio tow's the best of any of the others, including two previous F-250's. More low end power. Easier to highway speeds.
This truck rides WAY better than any 3/4 ton, any brand. I don't care about all your mods, you are still running 10 ply tires. Or supposed to be............
I can step on the gas on this truck at 70 MPH and I am at 80 MPH quick enough to make an intelligent pass.
I did not buy the truck for towing, I would have gone for a diesel 1 ton. I bought it as my everyday work/pleasure truck, with occasional towing.
I don't hear the turbos AT ALL, so maybe I need to get my hearing checked. My wife doesn't hear them either and she just had her hearing checked. 
I added the tonneau at 1200 miles, I did not see any difference in MPG at all, so maybe I need to sue them about their claim of 10% better mileage. I bought the cover to carry stuff out of the weather and out of sight, not for increased mileage.
CONCERNS about this engine.
Yes, I am concerned about the longevity of this engine. Only time will tell.
I plan to use synthetic oil in it. Better for the engine and way better for the turbo lubrication. Way better at high temperatures.
Yes I am concerned how this engine will do this summer at 110 degrees pulling the boat. I'll follow up with that later.
I am concerned about the turbo air cooler at the bottom of the bumper. I plan to put a 1/4" galvanized (painted black) screen over the opening, so I don't catch rocks with the cooler.
If I had to do it over, I would buy the 3.55 rear axle ratio and not the 3.73. At the time I ordered the truck they did not offer the electronic locker in the 3.55. Now they do.
I would still order the Ecoboost engine.

Below is a graph with the interval miles per gallon for every fill up in RED and the overall cumulative MPG for the first 3000 miles in BLACK. These are actual miles, divided by actual gallons used. NO figures from the dash. Which by the way, if you reset it at every fill up is pretty darn close. But you have to reset it.
The early fluctuations on the RED line are because I did not fill the tank to the same levels. The truck has the "no cap" filler that took a little getting used to filling to the same spot. Yes, I do top off, probably shouldn't. I believe if 10 gallons are good, 10.2 are better.

Overall 15.2 MPG. Yes, I was hoping for better, but I got a lot more power and towing capacity than I expected. See the 3.55 comment above.
If you are going to brag how much better mileage your truck gets, show me your chart.

Bottom line, it is still a work in progress, let's see what happens this summer. I'll repost then, if you are interested.


----------



## Fishng

*Here's the chart that goes with the post*

Took some doing to convert.


----------



## Fishng

*Cr.......*

On the left vertical axis. Bottom line is "0" MPG, it goes up by 2 MPG. 2, 4, 6, etc.
On the horizontal axis. All the way to the left is "0" miles, all the way to the right "3,000" miles.
Red is the MPG at every fill up.
Black is the cumulative MPG.

Right now after 3000 miles driven, my cumulative MPG is 15.2. 
All inclusive.


----------



## FishAfrica

Great post Fishng, very informative.


----------



## Fishng

*MPG's at 5000 miles*

Here's a graph of the actual MPG, per tank and cumulative for my Ford F-150 at 5,000 miles. 
On the left axis is MPG. The Red line is the MPG for that tank. The Black line is the Overall, cumulative mileage to date for all tank refills.
These are actual miles from the odometer divided by the actual gallons at the pump. 
The dip in the red line (11 MPG) was pulling the boat, I filled right before and right after. My boat weights about 4,500 lbs. 
Just as a reminder: 2012 F-150 King Ranch, Ecoboost, Supercrew, short bed, tonneau cover, Offroad 4x4, with 3.73 rear axle (same as FX-4). I carry about 200 lbs. of tools and equipment in the bed all the time. So you could say there is me and another fat boy in the truck at all times.

I think you can tell I am averaging 15 MPG, in a combination of city and highway driving.


----------



## Jeff SATX

yup, no matter what i do my cumulative MPG always goes back to 15.2-15.3 mpg no matter what. i drive highway and city 60-70 miles a day.

13k miles on the truck.


----------



## Fishng

*New Exhaust????*



Jeff SATX said:


> like nitro, i have replaced my bumper with a full replacement but it only weights something like 170lbs so i doubt that did much for it, the tires though, i went up one size to a 285/65/18 bfg all terrain and i think that's where my mileage is suffering.
> 
> heartthrob makes an ecoboost exhaust that i'd like to get. it's supposed to open things up and give it even better performance. and it doesn't sounds like that cheap v6 exhaust from what youtube shows.


Did you install the new exhaust???
I'd like to know if it makes any difference???

Your bigger tires, which should have a larger diameter than stock, will travel more per revolution than the odometer shows. I "BELIEVE" you can get the odometer recalibrated at the dealer for the larger tires. You might be getting a little better (not much) mileage than you think.
I doubt the additional friction from the larger tire footprint has much of an effect on your mileage. Unless your new tires are real 'knobby" then it will increase rolling resistance and decrease your mileage.
Lots of variables.................LOL


----------



## reedkj

Anyone have any more info or stats thinking about pulling the trigger on a FX4


----------



## El Carnicero

reedkj said:


> Anyone have any more info or stats thinking about pulling the trigger on a FX4


Looks to be all over the paper here. Our family hates them. I am sure you can get a good deal from someone who is disappointed with theirs and moving back into a diesel. If you have good connections at a dealer or salesman have them keep an eye out for this and pull you a quick in n out. Good luck if you do pull the trigger.


----------



## Kenner21

I'm still liking mine don't expect 22mpg combined but I was getting 19.5 mpg at 72 mph today on the way in too work. It does change quit a bit I average 17 combined. I got 12.7 towing my 24 foot Blue Wave pure bay 90 miles a few weeks ago. Boat had half a tank of fuel.


----------



## goodwood

those are great numbers kenner. what gear ratio are you running?


----------



## Kenner21

goodwood said:


> those are great numbers kenner. what gear ratio are you running?


3.55


----------



## ATX 4x4

Kenner21 said:


> 3.55


Do you wish you had the 3.73 when towing or do you think the 55 is enough?


----------



## Kenner21

ATX 4x4 said:


> Do you wish you had the 3.73 when towing or do you think the 55 is enough?


Tows my rig great with the 3.55 gear set.


----------



## revag12

After 5,000 miles on my EB, I have concluded that it is very sensitive to driving style. I'm getting around 15.5 miles per gallon (mostly city driving), but I can get better with a more conservative driving style. For comparison, I was always around 13 miles per gallon in my 2004 w/the 5.4. Towing our boat (8,500 lbs loaded), I averaged 7.9 last weekend which is right in-line with what I got with the 5.4. This is with 3.55 gears.


----------



## reedkj

Thanks guys appreciate the new updated info


----------



## Gilbert

why are the numbers for this truck all over the place? Some get great, some not so great.


----------



## Mystic34

Gilbert said:


> why are the numbers for this truck all over the place? Some get great, some not so great.


Because the turbo will suck the gas if you give it to it.

I drive this truck slower than any car I have had. at 5643 miles I am averaging 17.3.


----------



## revag12

I was expecting a little better gas mileage, but I have to say that I really enjoy driving the EB. Also, based on my limited experience thus far, I believe it tows better than my old 5.4.


----------



## arcfiddler

*EcoBeast*

I have had good luck with mine. You guys must have a heavy foot or drive like true houstonians. I get around 19 and a hair better out of city limits...thats with a bed cover on it also.

If I can the tow mirrors it may do better.

I suppose you can get a bad one in anything. Glad I got it instead of another Government Motors Vehicle.


----------



## Jeff SATX

with my slightly larger larger tires and whatever else, i once got 19.9 from Bass Hall in Austin to my house in San Antonio. That was driving with cruise control on 65 for the entire time on the highway.


----------



## Kenner21

revag12 said:


> After 5,000 miles on my EB, I have concluded that it is very sensitive to driving style. I'm getting around 15.5 miles per gallon (mostly city driving), but I can get better with a more conservative driving style. For comparison, I was always around 13 miles per gallon in my 2004 w/the 5.4. Towing our boat (8,500 lbs loaded), I averaged 7.9 last weekend which is right in-line with what I got with the 5.4. This is with 3.55 gears.


7.9, yikes what kind of boat are you towing?


----------



## ReelWork

Just like a diesel, spool the turbo up and you're sucking fuel... Keep the boost low and the mileage will go through the roof.


----------



## revag12

Kenner21, it is a 24' McKee Craft.


----------



## Kenner21

revag12 said:


> Kenner21, it is a 24' McKee Craft.


That explains that, huge 24 foot boat. Fished one for a couple years back in the SKA days.


----------



## Fishng

My mileage has improved substantially in the last month or so. The only way I can explain it is that speeding ticket I got. I never knew getting a ticket would improve my mileage by almost 2 MPG. You should try it sometime. LOL
I have pulled my 34' Avion trailer lately. About 9000#. Weight equalizing hitch. 
It is a dream to pull with this engine axle ratio combo. Doing 70 MPH in 6th gear on a flat road, good off the line pickup. I'm very satisfied. Getting 10.2 MPG.


----------



## wellubed1

2012 F150 3.5L Eco Boost with Edge EVO HT computer tune, Banks Monster Cat Back Exhaust, and Injen Power Flow Cold Air Intake. 444 HP/ 515 Torque. Not sure if that is to the rear wheels, but the truck has massive performance for a V6, when driven at 60-65 I have seen 23-24 mpg highway. Performance gains on top of factory are from the mfgs technical support line. Edge EVO HT in the Economy setting=54 hp/45 torque, Banks Monster Cat Back=9hp/20torque, Injen Cold Air Intake=16hp/30 torque.
Crew cab with 6.5' bed, fully loaded White Platinum Metallic. AMSOIL lubes front to back.


----------



## TheGoose

I'm avg. 16 in mixed driving. 

My opinion, the city mpg is just as terrible as the V8's, the mid speed mpg (45-65) is excellent, and anything over 70 is about the same as a V-8. It does a really great job pulling my 21' Kenner, at about 10-12 mpg. It feels like a diesel when towing.


----------



## El Carnicero

TheGoose said:


> I'm avg. 16 in mixed driving.
> 
> My opinion, the city mpg is just as terrible as the V8's, the mid speed mpg (45-65) is excellent, and anything over 70 is about the same as a V-8. It does a really great job pulling my 21' Kenner, at about 10-12 mpg. It feels like a diesel when towing.


Really, like a diesel?


----------



## TheGoose

I don't know how else to describe it. The engine being turbo charged feels a lot different than my gas engines. It does feel similar to a diesel when it's pulling. 

Spare me the eco-boost bashing, I know you weren't happy with yours.


----------



## El Carnicero

TheGoose said:


> I don't know how else to describe it. The engine being turbo charged feels a lot different than my gas engines. It does feel similar to a diesel when it's pulling.
> 
> Spare me the eco-boost bashing, I know you weren't happy with yours.


Lol, I wouldnt do nothin of the kind.


----------



## rgregg08

We towed my 18ft shallow sport which weighs around 2000 lbs (hull, motor, extras on boat, and trailer) to SPI from Houston recently in my old mans eco boost platinum (not sure of gear ratio). Needless to say we were disappointed, we averaged only 9-10 mpg's. We did not believe it bc a week before he towed a 8,000 lbs trailer load to Missouri and got the same mpg's. We figured there would be a noticeable difference in mpg's compared to his previous heavy trailer trip, but apparently not the case. As soon as we took the boat off after the long haul the mpg's went right back up. He loves driving it around town but he is not in any hurry to go back to the pristine flats of LLM towing the boat, in that truck at least.


----------



## Boomhauer75

Well I bit the bullet yesterday and bought me a 2012 F-150 Eco Boost FX4 from Shawn Burns at Planet Ford. Great guy to do business with. No BS like most lot's.

I traded in my 2010 Tundra SR5 double cab 5.7 liter 4x4. It was a great truck that pulled like a train. I hated to do it because a good friend of mine sold it to me but I had to. Your still the man Thomas! I loved every aspect of my Tundra minus the gas mileage. I made the mistake of driving on my buddies eco boost last weekend down in Junction, Tx. We pulled a very heavy trailer and I was in complete shock at how well it pulled. His mileage was great considering it is a truck. I did some research when I got home and talked to my best friend who use to be a mechanic at one of the local ford dealerships. He said I would really like it.

I will not bash the Toyota. It was and is a great truck. The F-150 will be beter for me in the long run.


----------

